# Too tall for my horse?



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Sugarcube said:


> I'm bonding to this filly so nicely and I hate to think I look bad on her!


:lol:

Is your main concern to appear aesthetically pleasing to onlookers? I'm thinking you may be focusing on an irrelevant issue here. I'm 5'11" and I rode 14-hands Icelandic horses who barely noticed me on their back, judging from the way they moved. (There's one of them to the left of this post.) Besides, because they are so stocky and strong and move with such ease, even tall men riding them don't "look bad" on them. 

Is the horse *strong *enough to carry you?


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

mmshiro said:


> [emoji38]
> 
> Is your main concern to appear aesthetically pleasing to onlookers? I'm thinking you may be focusing on an irrelevant issue here. I'm 5'11" and I rode 14-hands Icelandic horses who barely noticed me on their back, judging from the way they moved. (There's one of them to the left of this post.) Besides, because they are so stocky and strong and move with such ease, even tall men riding them don't "look bad" on them.
> 
> Is the horse *strong *enough to carry you?


In no way are my mares as round as Icelandic horses, I could only dream of that beautiful, totally round barrel! I guess I'm just so used to seeing tiny ladies with 16hh+ horses at my local adult riders and the horse shows I go to watch! 

This little filly of mine must have no problem carrying me, I have ridden her over 5 times and she's fine, gets slightly unbalanced at times as she was a pacer before I got her (only one race though that deemed her a dud racing wise)! So basically she will sometimes throw a few strides of pace in the walk to trot transition but corrects herself and switches to her gigantic trot that looks beautiful on the ground but can be hard work in the saddle! 😂

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I think you look really good on her! And there's always the chance that she'll grow some more. Pretty girl, by the way!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

You're fine. You look good and you are not to heavy for them. Your leg sits at a good spot too.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If she is indeed a filly, she is still young and probably maturing some....
So you feeling like she is yet narrow...
That can yet change again, as she matures...
As for you looking to big, _no...._
Your leg is well covered by her barrel. Your upper body is not looming large over her either...
Her neck_ is_ shorter than your other mares, but that is not a detriment just a adjustment you need to get used to riding and seeing astride.
She also carries her neck at a different angle.
Her body shape is different, a individual thing to every horse.
_She is cute..._
_*Enjoy her!! :wink:*_
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I've always heard standys can mature quite late and up until 4-5 (body wise) 
Not sure how accurate, but she definitely has room to beef up in her topline ect even if she doesn't get any taller!

I think you look perfectly proportioned on her, and you're super light so no issue there!
I have the same issue except I'm 6ft, so I always have my feet hanging around where yours do as well (just at the belly instead of before it)
But you can see in your torso that you don't look 'big' on her if that makes sense! Once she beefs up you'll probably find your legs will come up that bit anyway looking more aesthetically pleasing if that is what you prefer!

Give it time, she sounds worth it!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i think you are fine, if you like the horse put the stirrups wherever you need them and go.

i miss the heck out of my wife's pony, we aren't tall people but still taller than some would say should be riding a pony but I figure a pony/horse knows the weight on their back they dont' care if your feet are a bit low haha


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm 4" taller and 25 kg heavier. My Mustang/Arabian mix is 9 years old, about 15 hands and around 850 lbs - assuming he has gained 50 lbs since the last vet visit. If you are too big for your horse, I hate to think of what I am...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I know that some like to think they need really big horses - what I think of looking more like a pimple on a pumpkin in some instances - but it appears you are in pretty good proportion for those horses. But so long as your toes aren't scraping the ground...  who cares?? So long as the horse is large/strong enough to carry you, it doesn't matter your height. I'm not that tall, but i'm not that light these days, & I know without doubt that my daughter's little 13.2hh horse can carry me perfectly comfortably - he might be a short...bum but he's a hafflinger type brumby & built like the proverbial brick amenities block!


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I feel a little better now! I actually hardly see anyone around here with their feet past their horses barrel unless they're riding bareback so I'm really self conscious about it, seems to be very in fashion that your feet only reach half way down the horse's barrel! :/ And with my long legs and that would only be possible on a ridiculously chunky horse or anything over 16.2!

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

seabiscuit91 said:


> I've always heard standys can mature quite late and up until 4-5 (body wise)


Just saw this & looked at details in OP's post.

Fristly the above - I find it funny that it seems to depend who you're talking to as to which breed(think I've heard most breeds referred to like this now), but people seem to recognise that horses mature 'late', but they don't consider that it's a general thing. In looking at studies from people such as Dr Bennett, Sharon May Davis & others who have made a point of learning these details, EVERY horse matures 'late'. That is, regardless of breed, NO horse is skeletally mature before around 6yo.

So, on to OP's horse being 3.5yo. Upon learning the effects of weightbearing on 'growth plates' or 'open' bones, I don't think it's a good move to ride young horses as a rule. Doing a tiny bit, if you're light enough & horse big enough(such as in this case by the sounds) on a baby, or lightly starting a 3.5yo is not necessarily problematic IMO, but do be aware of the effects of what you do, how much, etc. 

OP, I think that you're only 50kg is way more relevant than how tall you are, but it's interesting how our perceptions influence stuff - that your last horse felt perfect, while this one is only 1" shorter & you're feeling it! 

I would be extra cautious about saddle fit - it seems that the saddle is too far forward in a couple of pics. & re stocks, they're often quite narrow forks, built more for security of rider, not so much for horse comfort.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sugarcube said:


> Thank you everyone, I feel a little better now! I actually hardly see anyone around here with their feet past their horses barrel unless they're riding bareback so I'm really self conscious about it, seems to be very in fashion that your feet only reach half way down the horse's barrel! :/ And with my long legs and that would only be possible on a ridiculously chunky horse or anything over 16.2!


Yeah well 'fashion' is a very strange thing IMO & I've never quite got it personally. Perhaps your eg will start a more sensible fashion in your area! 

Just saw you're from Albany - I remember riding horses along the beach there once, about 20 yrs ago when on holiday. 

There was someone on this forum from near there - inland I think - who's father trained trotters, so she had a few OT standies. Can't recall her name tho, haven't seen her here for a while - can anyone else reading remember who?


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

loosie said:


> Just saw this & looked at details in OP's post.
> 
> Fristly the above - I find it funny that it seems to depend who you're talking to as to which breed(think I've heard most breeds referred to like this now), but people seem to recognise that horses mature 'late', but they don't consider that it's a general thing. In looking at studies from people such as Dr Bennett, Sharon May Davis & others who have made a point of learning these details, EVERY horse matures 'late'. That is, regardless of breed, NO horse is skeletally mature before around 6yo.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this horse gets ridden once or twice per week for 30 minutes at a time at most! We're planning to keep it that way until she's about 4.5 years, then we can slowly increase to hourly rides. The stock saddle is not mine, it belongs to the lady that helped me break her in and was only used on her for two weeks. My dressage was placed a bit too far forward on her though, I totally agree. The saddle fitter is coming next month but I have been told with such light work and all the massages this horse gets to reduce the chance of soreness I shouldn't be too worried about the fact that my dressage saddle isn't a perfect fit.

As for "feeling big" on this filly, I mentioned I think it's because of her neck, it's considerably shorter than my other mare's neck (I think she almost has too long of a neck!). 

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 8, 2017)

You look fine! When I saw the title of the post, I was expecting to see something out of total proportion. 

You are like me, all leg. I am only 5 foot 1 but most of it is leg. There was a time in my life when I thought the small person on big horse was a "cool" look. Well I grew up and all that matters to me is that I am able to ride what I choose. And I choose P.O.A.'s. I have just started my 3 yr. old P.O.A. colt, need to go measure him but I'd guess he's 13.3 hands. But he's got short legs. Let's just say, we look a mess. But the important part is he is capable of carrying 2 times my size. 

Summary is, you have nothing to be concerned with, if you want I'll show you what too tall looking looks like. =)


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I get what you are saying. She is most probably narrower than the horse you are used to. My mare is really short but quite hefty. I got onto a warmblood x TB which is at least 20cm taller the other day and that horse felt strange, like I was too tall for her. It's the width of her, not the height. You look great on your new horse and I'm sure you'll get used to her soon enough. (Both your horses are lovely, btw)


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I've got a 17.2 and 15.1. I'm 5'4 with short legs. The 17.2, with a dressage leg, my leg only comes half way down his barrel, and he's very narrow. Defiantly makes things more difficult than it could other wise be.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

You look fine. I’m 5’9 and usually ride around 15.3 and like you I’ve sometimes felt like I’m under-horsed, but photos have shown me that I’m okay. I’m surrounded by 16.2 plus horses and always feel like I’m having to look up to everyone, but if I’ve a choice, I’m happier with the smaller heavier type. I’ve ridden Highlands from 13.2 up to 14.2 and I thought I’d need roller skates as my legs would be hanging so far down; however, their rounder barrel takes up more of my leg so I felt better than when I rode my own horse. It’s not the size of the horse but the weight of the rider and the way they ride.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

You look fine on your horse! I also think she'll fill out as she matures more, which will help, she may even gain that extra inch or two and be about the same height as your old horse.  I'm 5'11" and my guy is only 15.3 (but chunky), so I understand sometimes feeling too tall, but really if you and your horse are able to ride together in balance, it really doesn't matter what others think.


----------

